# Quick hello!



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares!

Lots of friendly advise here.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We are glad to have you. 

I'm sure you can get a lot of help from people on here on how to get your handful under control. Lots of people have had similar situations...including me  I have one who can be a bit of a challenge as well. 

Have fun posting!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

